# während des Nachts / während der Nacht / eines Nachts / des Nachts



## gaer

I may have lost my mind, but I could swear I was taught that the first is correct (während des Nachts), although only the second is logical. Is this a case where modern usage is replacing an older form? Or is my mind playing tricks on me again?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I may have lost my mind, but I could swear I was taught that the first is correct (während des Nachts), although only the second is logical. Is this a case where modern usage is replacing an older form? Or is my mind playing tricks on me again?
> 
> Gaer



You were taught wrong. I don't know where you have had your mind, but it is STILL "die Nacht" and a female words has "des" in NO case, and "während" requires genitive*:

die Nacht - die Nächte
der Nacht - der Nächte
der Nacht - den Nächten
die Nacht - die Nächte

(*) It's getting usually that we incorrectly say "während + dat.", but notice that's WRONG and sounds as terrible as "mit's Rad" for educated Germans:

während des Abiturs (n.)   
während dem Abitur    (but sometimes said)

während der Nacht (f.)    (because gen. = dat.)

während des Vortrag(e)s (m.)   
während dem Vortrag    (but said)


----------



## gaer

The phrase "während des Nachts" may be 100% wrong. And it does not mean that I was taught wrong. It may mean that I have remembered incorrectly. I got the information in a class in 1989. I'm sure I've forgotten a lot of things and mixed up other things.


> You were taught wrong. I don't know where you have had your mind, but it is STILL "die Nacht" and a female words has "des" in NO case…


I don't know where you have had your mind.  
I don't know where your mind was.  
I don't now what you were thinking.  

The phrase "während des Nachts" may be 100% wrong. And it does not mean that I was taught wrong. It may mean that I have remembered incorrectly. I got the information in a class in 1989. I'm sure I've forgotten a lot of things and mixed up other things.

But what about this?

Grundform: Nacht 
Großschreibung am Satzanfang von: nachts 
Teilwort von: des Nachts, eines Nachts

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> The phrase "während des Nachts" may be 100% wrong. And it does not mean that I was taught wrong. It may mean that I have remembered incorrectly. I got the information in a class in 1989. I'm sure I've forgotten a lot of things and mixed up other things.
> 
> I don't know where you have had your mind.
> I don't know where your mind was.
> I don't now what you were thinking.
> 
> But what about this?
> 
> Grundform: Nacht
> Großschreibung am Satzanfang von: nachts
> Teilwort von: des Nachts, eines Nachts
> 
> Gaer



Thank you for your correction. But now I don't know where my mind was!    Because when I looked up in the Duden, it read following:

Nacht, die ...; des Nachts, eines Nachts ...

I don't know. I've really never heard anyone say it. We say "eines Nachts", but I don't know why. I think you may be taught correctly. It's rarely - if ever - said and you won't hear it by a native who always wants to be up-to-date.    We should wait for other natives here.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> Thank you for your correction. But now I don't know where my mind was!  Because when I looked up in the Duden, it read following:
> 
> Nacht, die ...; des Nachts, eines Nachts ...
> 
> I don't know. I've really never heard anyone say it. We say "eines Nachts", but I don't know why. I think you may be taught correctly. It's rarely - if ever - said and you won't hear it by a native who always wants to be up-to-date.  We should wait for other natives here.


Who,

Because "die Nächte" LOOKS like a masculine (or neuter plural), long ago the singular "Nacht" might have "borrowed" the forms "des Nachts", "eines Nachts", even "während des Nachts" when in the genitive case. It's a very strange thing, and that's probably why I remembered it. It made no sense to me to treat a feminine noun like on that is not.

And I think these usages are beginning to disappear, at least some, because they are totally contrary to logic. After all, why should a femine noun take a masculine genitive article and add a genitive "s"? 

Gaer

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Can't it be a dated form of "die Nacht"? Consider Weihnachten - the plural is different from what is being used now.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Can't it be a dated form of "die Nacht"? Consider Weihnachten - the plural is different from what is being used now.
> 
> Jana


I'd like more input from more Germans before saying much more, but I can't help but notice these:

eines Tages
eines Abends
eines Nachts

There seems to be a pattern. I just don't know where it came from. So far Ralf and Axl, for instance, have not added their thoughts. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> After all, why should a femine noun take a masculine genitive article and add a genitive "s"?



That was what I thought at first when I saw your post. Why? I looked up "nachts" in my Duden which is lower-cased and look what the Duden says:

*nachts*; _aber_ des Nachts, eines Nachts; ...

I still don't get it. And the word Nacht is definitely feminine. It seems to be a bit outdated, but look here. BTW, how would you translate it? "In/During/... the night"?

And why should "die Nächte" look like a masculine plural? I think there's no rule how a masculine, feminine, or neuter plural looks like, is there? I've never heard of any before.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Can't it be a dated form of "die Nacht"? Consider Weihnachten - the plural is different from what is being used now.
> 
> Jana



That's right. But what about the genitive? Let me decline it:

das Weihnachten (because of das Weihnachtsfest)
des Weihnachtens ???
dem Weihnachten
das Weihnachten

die Weihnachten
der Weihnachten
den Weihnachten ???
die Weihnachten

So let me sum it up to: "Weihnachten" is indeclinable. Let me add what the Duden says:

Weihnachten
das; - (Gen.), - (Pl.) (Weihnachtsfest)
- zu Weihnachten (_bsd. nordd. u. österr._)
- an Weihnachten (_bes. südd._)
- Weihnachten ist bald vorbei; Weihnachten war dieses Jahr sehr kalt
_Landschaftl., bes. österreichisch und schweizerisch wird "Weihnachten" als Plural verwendet:_
die[se] Weihnachten waren verschneit
_In Wunschformeln wird "Weihnachten" auch allgemein als Plural verwendet:_
fröhliche Weihnachten!, frohe Weihnachten!

What do you think now?


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I'd like more input from more Germans before saying much more, but I can't help but notice these:
> 
> eines Tages
> eines Abends
> eines Nachts
> 
> There seems to be a pattern. I just don't know where it came from. So far Ralf and Axl, for instance, have not added their thoughts.
> 
> Gaer



der Tag - genitive: des (eines) Tages
der Abend - genitive: des (eines) Abends

No problem till here:

die Nacht - genitive: der (einer) Nacht


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> What do you think now?



I knew that. What I was trying to suggest is this: There are some words that constitute the core vocabulary of the mankind irrespective of time and place. Typically, they relate to the family, daily routine, weather etc. Although languages undergo substantial changes, those words seem to be quite resistant - they survive the waves of grammar simplification or foreign influence, and preserve their irregularities.

English:
child  children
man  men
wife  wives
etc.

Italian:
la mano  le mani (hand)
il uovo  le uova (egg)

"Nacht" could easily fit this pattern. Therefore, we should not be surprised at some irregularities. This is not to say that we should not trace their roots and ask questions. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> der Tag - genitive: des (eines) Tages
> der Abend - genitive: des (eines) Abends
> 
> No problem till here:
> 
> die Nacht - genitive: der (einer) Nacht


Exactly. Suddenly you have a feminine noun acting as if it were masculine. Don't you find that curious?

I realize perfectly that is should be "der Nacht". I've always known it. That's why it sticks in my mind as being so strange. Do you have an explanation?

G


----------



## cyanista

Hier ist eine Erläuterung zu der Frage, wie dieser Ausdruck entstanden ist:



> Die folgende Analogiebildung geschah offenbar bereits gestern: Der Genitiv des femininen Substantivs _die Nacht_ heißt bekanntlich _der Nacht,_ auf keinen Fall jedoch _des Nachts_. Dennoch hat sich _des Nachts_ eingebürgert analog zu den semantisch ähnlichen Ausdrücke _des Morgens_, _des Mittags_ und _des Abends, _die allesamt Maskulina sind.




Quelle (Absatz 3.2.)


----------



## Hutschi

There are three different forms:

1. Während der Nacht ... (Genitiv, this is according to the default rules of grammar)
2. Des Nachts ... (Here it does not follow the rules of grammar but the rules of sound, following the analogy to "des Tages", "des Morgens", and so on.
3. "Nachts" as adverb. This is another form. It is written lower case here: "Ich komme nachts um drei."


----------



## Lestat_198

Und jetzt so ganz nebenbei, wann würdet ihr überhaupt den Ausdruck "während der Nacht" benutzen?? 

Ich schlafe während der Nacht.??
Hört sich voll blöd an...
LG, L.


----------



## Suilan

http://de.altavista.com/web/results?itag=ody&q=%22w%C3%A4hrend+der+Nacht%22&kgs=0&kls=1

= 142.000 hits für "während der Nacht".

Es wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn vor Bemerkungen wie "wann würdet ihr überhaupt den Ausdruck benutzen... hört sich voll blöd an..." erst einmal gegoogelt würde.


----------



## Henryk

Nach den Googletreffern ist "während der Nacht" synonym mit "nachts", oft auch "in der Nacht". Ich würde allerdings beide Bedeutungen anders ausdrücken. Für mich streckt "während" die Nacht in ein Feuerwerk von Ereignissen, klingt aber letzendlich nach einem Anglizismus.


----------



## Whodunit

Mir ist die Wendung _während des Nachts/der Nacht_ nur aus literarischen Werken geläufig; sie klingt dramatischer als _in der Nacht_, was ich z.B. zusammen mit _nachts_ in der Umgangssprache eher verwenden würde. _Des Nachts_ klingt meines Erachtens noch gehobener als _eines Nachts_, was ich auch schon des Öfteren gehört und verwendet habe.

*Es gibt ja kein Hochdeutsch. Das ist erstens künstlich und zweitens nur bei kaum 0,1% der deutschen Bevölkerung festzustellen. Jeder hat irgendwelchen regionalen Einflüsse in seiner Aussprache, Wortwahl, ...


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> Mir ist die Wendung _während des Nachts/der Nacht_ nur aus literarischen Werken geläufig; sie klingt dramatischer als _in der Nacht_, was ich z.B. zusammen mit _nachts_ in der Umgangssprache eher verwenden würde. _Des Nachts_ klingt meines Erachtens noch gehobener als _eines Nachts_, was ich auch schon des Öfteren gehört und verwendet habe.


You would have to actually read through some sites that obviously are current to see that "_während des Nachts_" is still used, but not often.

You would have to go back to the beginning of this thread to see that I started it, and somewhere I mentioned that I was told about this phrase in class, by a teacher I still think was very good.

More than ever I suspect that it is, for the most part, both literary and old but also still used in at least some region(s), today.

Gaer


----------



## Suilan

gaer said:
			
		

> Und während des Nachts ein Mörder durch die nebligen Gassen von London schleicht, entbrennt in den unterirdischen Kanälen ein Kampf zwischen Mächten, die so alt sind wie die Menschheit.


 
Hier gehört das "während" aber gar nicht zu "des Nachts" (also keine Präposition) sondern ist eine Konjunktion: "während a ist gleichzeitig b der Fall" -- while a, so is b.

a = des Nachts schleicht ein Mörder durch die nebligen Gassen von London 
b = in den unterirdischen Kanälen entbrennt ein Kampf zwischen Mächten, die so alt sind wie die Menschheit.

b muss nicht mal nur in der Nacht geschehen.


----------



## Suilan

> "Ist Ihnen während des Nachts eine Erleuchtung gekommen?"


 
_Nachts_ klingt in meinen Ohren hier falsch. Das obige Beispiel ist ein Blog oder fanfiction Eintrag.


----------



## ablativ

Suilan said:


> Hier gehört das "während" aber gar nicht zu "des Nachts" (also keine Präposition) sondern eine Konjunktion, "während a ist gleichzeitig b der Fall" (while a, so is b)
> 
> a = des Nachts schleicht ein Mörder durch die nebligen Gassen von London
> b = entbrennt in den unterirdischen Kanälen ein Kampf zwischen Mächten, die so alt sind wie die Menschheit
> 
> b muss nicht mal nur in der Nacht geschehen.


 
So hatte ich den Satz auch aufgefasst und finde seine Struktur eigentlich auch überhaupt nicht ungewöhnlich, von der Wortwahl etwas angestaubt, vielleicht, ansonsten aber völlig den gängigen Regeln des Satzaufbaus entsprechend. 

Gruß, abl.


----------



## gaer

Suilan said:


> Hier gehört das "während" aber gar nicht zu "des Nachts" (also keine Präposition) sondern eine Konjunktion, "während a ist gleichzeitig b der Fall" (while a, so is b)
> 
> a = des Nachts schleicht ein Mörder durch die nebligen Gassen von London
> b = entbrennt in den unterirdischen Kanälen ein Kampf zwischen Mächten, die so alt sind wie die Menschheit
> 
> b muss nicht mal nur in der Nacht geschehen.


Clear. Bad choice on my part. 

How about this, Karl May:

Da kam die Rede auf einen Gegenstand, der mich außerordentlich interessierte. Der Seraidschi besaß nämlich eine kleine Hammelherde, von welcher, obgleich er sie während des Nachts in der Nähe des Serai eingepfercht hielt, schon einige Nächte hintereinander sich der Panther jedesmal ein Stück ohne Bezahlung geholt hatte. 

It looks like someone "penned in" a herd of camels "during the night.

That's what I had in mind. Have I goofed again? 

Gaer


----------



## Suilan

Not camels but wethers 

Nachdem ich an allen Orten, die mir so einfielen, nachgeguckt habe und nichts über "während des Nachts" gefunden habe, noch Beispiele von verlässlichen Autoren, wäre ich wäre jetzt einfach mal so kühn zu behaupten, dass Karl May es vielleicht falsch benutzt hat. _Während_ und _des Nachts_ ist einfach doppelt. In dem Beispiel würde _des Nachts_ genügend, oder _nachts_.


----------



## ablativ

...oder "während der Nacht".             

abl.


----------



## Suilan

_während der Nacht_ würde zu sehr nach einer Nacht klingen, aber er tat es ja mehrere Nächte hintereinander.


----------



## Hutschi

Suilan said:


> Not camels but wethers
> 
> Nachdem ich an allen Orten, die mir so einfielen, nachgeguckt habe und nichts über "während des Nachts" gefunden habe, noch Beispiele von verlässlichen Autoren, wäre ich wäre jetzt einfach mal so kühn zu behaupten, dass Karl May es vielleicht falsch benutzt hat. _Während_ und _des Nachts_ ist einfach doppelt. In dem Beispiel würde _des Nachts_ genügend, oder _nachts_.


 
"Während des Nachts alle schliefen, schien der Mond." 
In so einem Fall gibt es die Wortfolge "während des Nachts". Allerdings gehört "während" hier zu "schliefen".

Man könnte hier sagen (obwohl es kaum jemand tun wird): Während _während der Nacht_ alle schliefen, schien der Mond.

Karl May scheint die Form "während des Nachts" selten genutzt zu haben. Es ist entweder eine regionale Besonderheit oder eine Analogiebildung oder einfach ein Tippfehler. Er verwendet wesentlich öfter "während der Nacht". 

PS:

In "Während des *Nachts*- und Mittags*tiefs*" gehört "Nachts" zu "tiefs". Das ist ebenfalls eine andere Form. 

Gibt es regionale Anwendung von "während des Nachts" im Sinne von "während der Nacht"? Ich habe es in Wetterberichten gefunden. "*Während des Nachts* und des Vormittags sind einige Regenschauer möglich." (Die Form taucht in Wetterberichten aus Südtirol auf.)


----------



## ablativ

Suilan said:


> _während der Nacht_ würde zu sehr nach einer Nacht klingen, aber er tat es ja mehrere Nächte hintereinander.


 
_Nachts_ wäre hier sicher besser, aber _während der Nacht_ muss sich, finde ich,  nicht unbedingt auf *eine* Nacht beziehen. _Während der Nächte_ hört sich doch auch nicht gut an. 

_"Während des Tages_ geht er in einer Fabrik arbeiten, und nachts schreibt er Romane". Das ist doch in Ordung, auch wenn ich finde, dass hier _tagsüber_ besser passt. _"Am Tag(e)_ arbeitet er, und nachts..." statt "_an den Tagen _der Woche arbeitet...", was auch den Sinn verändern würde.

Es war ja auch nur der Versuch einer Erklärung, dass vielleicht mit der Genitiv-Konstruktion etwas falschgelaufen ist. 

Gruß, abl.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Gibt es regionale Anwendung von "während des Nachts" im Sinne von "während der Nacht"? Ich habe es in Wetterberichten gefunden. "*Während des Nachts* und des Vormittags sind einige Regenschauer möglich." (Die Form taucht in Wetterberichten aus Südtirol auf.)


I saw that too, and that is what made me think of "regional". But at this point I'm only listening, Hutschi. 

By the way, someone mentioned the idea of "during the night" not being limited to one night, and that is at least 100% true in English.

_During the day I teach. During the night, especially after midnight, I answer letters._

Something like that…

Gaer


----------



## herrkeinname

Wie kann man das Phänomen erklären? 

Kann man auch "einer Nacht" sagen, ohne den Sinn der Aussage zu ändern?

_Das kleine Kind wurde eines Nachts (oder: einer Nacht) von unbekannten Tätern entführt._


----------



## Quelle

Einer Nacht kann man nicht sagen. Wieder einmal eine sehr interessante Frage, über die ich noch nie nachgedacht habe, aber eine Erklärung gefunden habe:

_der aber ursprünglich nur adverbial gebraucht wird und wol nur nach analogie von_ tages _gebildet und wahrscheinlich in der verbindung_ tages unde nahtes (_ahd._ tages indi nahtes _bei_ _K__ERO,_ _ags._ däges and nyhtes) _zuerst aufgetreten ist_ , _s._ nachts. _nachdem einmal dieser genetiv als masculinum aufgefaszt_ (_schon ahd._ des nahtes) _und aus seiner adverbialen stellung herausgetreten war, wurde das wort auch in andern casus mit dem masc. artikel verbunden._


----------



## Pardette80

I'm not sure about "während des Nachts," but I was taught that "eines Nachts" is correct,  even though "Nacht" is feminine, because it is meant to match "eines Morgens," "eines Abends," u.s.w.


----------



## Fallada

You can't say:" während des Nachts"

Use: "in der Nacht"---"letzte Nacht" ----eines Nachts" 
Das Kind wurde in einer (dunklen) Nacht entführt.
Das Kind ist (des) Nachts entführt worden.
Das Kind ist eines Nachts entführt worden.

Während kann man diesbezüglich nur mit : "Während es Nacht war" benutzen.


Während der Nacht, schlafe ich.
Des Nachts schlafe ich.

Während der Nächte ist es gewöhnlich dunkel.

Das ginge auch.

Mein Gott, man darf über die deutsche Sprache nicht anfangen nachzudenken. ...Ich kann diese Aussagen einfach nicht begründen, doch sie sind richtig
< ... >


----------



## ablativ

Pardette80 said:


> I'm not sure about "während des Nachts," but I was taught that "eines Nachts" is correct,  even though "Nacht" is feminine, because it is meant to match "eines Morgens," "eines Abends," u.s.w.



Dr. Bopp von canoo.net beantwortet das hier.


----------



## Fallada

Obwohl: Während des Nachts, als alles schlief, schlich eine unheimliche Gestalt ums Haus.

DAS würde wieder gehen


----------



## ablativ

Fallada said:


> Obwohl: Während des Nachts, als alles schlief, schlich eine unheimliche Gestalt ums Haus.
> 
> DAS würde wieder gehen



Warum?


----------



## Sowka

Fallada said:


> Obwohl: Während des Nachts, als alles schlief, schlich eine unheimliche Gestalt ums Haus.
> 
> DAS würde wieder gehen



Meiner Ansicht nach ginge das nicht. Man kann sagen:

_Des Nachts, als alles schlief, schlich eine Gestalt ums Haus.
In der Nacht, als alles schlief, schlich eine Gestalt ums Haus.
Nachts, als alles schlief, schlich eine Gestalt ums Haus.
Während der Nacht, als alles schlief, schlich eine Gestalt ums Haus._

Aber "während des Nachts" wäre für mich eine Vermengung von nicht zueinander passenden Elementen.


----------



## Fallada

Es handelt sich hierbei um *altes* Deutsch. Man liest es oft in Märchenbüchern zum Beispiel.

Nun bin ich doch verunsichert. Verwechsle ich hier am Ende etwas?


----------



## Sowka

Fallada said:


> Nun bin ich doch verunsichert. Verwechsle ich hier am Ende etwas?



Das vermute ich.  Man kann natürlich Sätze bilden wie_
Während des Nachts finstere Gestalten umherschlichen, kochten wir uns eine warme Suppe_.

In diesem Fall jedoch gehört das "während" natürlich nicht zu der Zeitbestimmung "des Nachts", sondern es leitet den Temporalsatz ein. Das merkt man, wenn man die Zeitbestimmung einfach weglässt: _Während finstere Gestalten umherschlichen, kochten wir uns eine warme Suppe_.


----------



## Fallada

Aus Büchern fischte er sich, _*während des Nachts,*_ da der Tag ihm keine Zeit dazu gewährte....http://books.google.de/books?id=P-Z...q="während des Nachts", altes Deutsch&f=false
_*
Während des Nachts*_ wird ihm sein Pferd gestohlen ....(eines der frühesten poetischen Textzeugnisse in _*deutscher*_ Sprache aus dem 9. Jahrhundert)

Und _*während des Nachts*_ ein Mörder durch die nebligen Gassen von London schleicht, entbrennt in den unterirdischen Kanälen ein Kampf zwischen Mächten, die so _*alt*_ sind wie die Menschheit. ... (aus einem Fantasy-Roman der 1888 in London spielt . Titel: "HORUS" von  Wolfgang Hohlbein)


----------



## Sowka

Fallada said:


> Und _*während des Nachts*_ ein Mörder durch die  nebligen Gassen von London schleicht, entbrennt in den unterirdischen  Kanälen ein Kampf zwischen Mächten, die so _*alt*_ sind wie die Menschheit. ... (aus einem Fantasy-Roman der 1888 in London spielt . Titel: "HORUS" von  Wolfgang Hohlbein





Dein drittes Beispiel ist ja ein Satz, in dem das "während" unabhängig von der Zeitbestimmung "des Nachts" steht. "Während ein Mörder durch die Gassen schleicht" ist ein ganz normaler Temporalsatz, in den die Zeitbestimmung "des Nachts" nur eingefügt ist.

Über den alten Gebrauch, den Du zitiert hast, weiß ich nichts. Aber im heutigen Sprachgebrauch finde ich "während des Nachts" nicht korrekt, wie oben erläutert.


----------

